# Sicherung fliegt beim einschalten raus



## ImbaAura (18. Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag,
ungefähr einmal in der Woche fliegt die Sicherung beim einschalten der Verteilerdose an die mein pc angeschlossen ist raus. Hab schon ne andere Steckerleiste probiert, hilft nichts... Woran kann das liegen? Und geht dadurch meine Hardware kaputt? Danach bleibt die Sicherung drin und fliegt ca erst nach einer Woche wieder raus, oder manchmal auch nicht, ist immer unterschiedlich. Auf der Sicherung steht B16 drauf, hat das was zu sagen?


----------



## svd (18. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, normal schützt die Sicherung vor zu hoher Stromstärke.

Dein Netzteil könnte defekt sein, das kannst du ja probehalber austauschen. 
Denn wenn zB das Mainboard mal zuviel Strom abbekommt, geht sehr wohl Hardware kaputt...


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres hier in der neuen Wohnung das gleiche Problem, Sicherung flog gerne & öfter, wenn man die Steckdosenleiste eingeschaltet hat.

Die Lösung: Elektriker hat eine bessere Sicherung installiert, seitdem keine Probleme mehr.
Obwohl mein PC "nur" ein 500W Netzteil hat, meinte der Meister, das beim Anschalten der Leiste da ganz ordentliche Stromspitzen fließen können und gerade ältere Sicherungen da gerne fliegen.


----------



## svd (18. Oktober 2012)

Ah, interessant. 
Ich hab zwar auch ein paar billige Steckerleisten hier, aber im Prinzip sind mir die immer suspekt, wenn's beim Einschalten knistert und blitzelt.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, interessant.
> Ich hab zwar auch ein paar billige Steckerleisten hier, aber im Prinzip sind mir die immer suspekt, wenn's beim Einschalten knistert und blitzelt.



Das ist wohl im Prinzip normal, da wie gesagt, zu Beginn eine ganz schöne Ladung reinknallt.


----------



## ImbaAura (18. Oktober 2012)

Wen es so ist wie Spassbremse sagt, dan nimmt die Hardware keinen Schaden oder?
LG


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2012)

ImbaAura schrieb:


> Wen es so ist wie Spassbremse sagt, dan nimmt die Hardware keinen Schaden oder?
> LG



Das möchte ich weder mit Sicherheit bejahen, noch verneinen, dafür bin ich zu unqualifiziert.

Kaputt gegangen ist bei mir definitiv nichts, aber ich habe bereits nach dem zweiten Vorfall meinen Elektriker angerufen, mit der Bitte, er solle mal die Leitungen checken. Er hat das Problem dann sehr schnell als "unzureichende Sicherung" identifiziert.
Seitdem, wie gesagt, keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Es kann auch sein, dass am gleichen Stromkreis mehrere andere Geräte dran sind und dann die Gesamtlast ganz kurz zu hoch ist, wenn der PC zum Start kurz "gas gibt" - laufen denn nebenbei andere Sachen? Mit Pech ist auch die Küche mit im Stromkreis, dann zählen Kühlschrank und Toaster zB auch dazu, wenn die grad laufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein, dass am gleichen Stromkreis mehrere andere Geräte dran sind und dann die Gesamtlast ganz kurz zu hoch ist, wenn der PC zum Start kurz "gas gibt" - laufen denn nebenbei andere Sachen? Mit Pech ist auch die Küche mit im Stromkreis, dann zählen Kühlschrank und Toaster zB auch dazu, wenn die grad laufen.



Ne, das dürfte laut meinen freundlichen Elektromeister gar nichts damit zu tun haben, bei mir hängt z.B. auch nur der PC + Peripherie + eine Deckenlampe an dem Stromkreis. 
Es ist wirklich die hohe Lastspitze, die so eine Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste beim Einschalten erzeugt in Verbindung mit der sog. "Auslösecharakteristik" beim Schutzschalter.
Wie gesagt, ich wette zu 99%, wenn er 'ne bessere Sicherung verbauen lässt, tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf.


----------



## svd (19. Oktober 2012)

Hmja, da sollte dann wirklich der Fachmann hinzugezogen werden.

Hach, früher war alles besser, wo du die schwache Sicherung kurzerhand mit einer Schraube... verstärkt hast.
Das ist heute sicherheits- und versicherungstechnisch einfach nicht mehr vertretbar.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ne, das dürfte laut meinen freundlichen Elektromeister gar nichts damit zu tun haben, bei mir hängt z.B. auch nur der PC + Peripherie + eine Deckenlampe an dem Stromkreis.
> Es ist wirklich die hohe Lastspitze, die so eine Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste beim Einschalten erzeugt in Verbindung mit der sog. "Auslösecharakteristik" beim Schutzschalter.
> Wie gesagt, ich wette zu 99%, wenn er 'ne bessere Sicherung verbauen lässt, tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf.


 
ja klar, aber wenn dann gleichzeitig auch noch andere Dinge über die gleiche Sicherung laufen, wird die Lastgrenze halt schneller erreicht - das ist der Punkt.

Bei ner halbwegs ordentlichen Leitung sollte das zwar nicht passieren, daher können 99% der Leute TV+Surroundanlage anhaben und noch den PC und dann während der Toast toastet mal eben den Flur saugen, ohne dass was passiert. D.h. wenn man Probleme in der Wohnung kennt, würd ich auch mal die Leitungen checken lassen


----------



## EnZyM (25. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar, aber wenn dann gleichzeitig auch noch andere Dinge über die gleiche Sicherung laufen, wird die Lastgrenze halt schneller erreicht - das ist der Punkt.



Bei einer handelsüblichen Absicherung der Leitung bis 16A sollte man Elektrogeräte im "Wert" von über 3,5kW anschliessen können, bevor´s zu Problemen kommt. Wenn´s beim Einschalten der STECKDOSENLEISTE funkt und er diese schon ohne Erfolg getauscht hat würde ich auf jeden Fall auf eine defekte Sicherung tippen.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (12. November 2012)

Ja, das Problem kenn ich auch.

Die Sicherungen ( Sicherungsautomaten ) werden mit der Zeit schwächer ( inkontinent ) und da beim Einschalten hohe Ströme fließen,
hauts die gerne raus - schalt mal den Staubsauger oder Mikrowelle an, da fliegen die gerne bei mir raus.

Kurzum, neue Sicherungen sollten das Problem beheben ( aber schön machen lassen - nicht selber fummeln - will ja keinen Nachruf verfassen   )


----------



## ING (13. November 2012)

hatte ich auch ne zeitlang mal, hab dann die ganzen netzteile der externen geräten abgestöpselt und steck sie nur bei bedarf rein. seit dem gibts das problem nicht mehr.


----------



## Snowborn (27. November 2012)

Problem ist oft der gleiche Schaltkreis, der zu viel Spannung abbekommt. Versuche eine Steckdose an einer anderen Wand oder teile die Anschlüsse an verschiedene Steckdosen auf, die jeweils so weit wie möglich auseinander liegen sollten. Versuche, die Geräte einzeln einzustecken und Dich immer weiter zu steigern, evtl. liegt es auch an einem bestimmten Gerät (schon oft vorgekommen).

Auch eine neue Verteilerdose kann hier Abhilfe schaffen.

Gruß SB


----------



## theNDY (30. November 2012)

Die Hardware nimmt davon definitiv keinen Schaden denn: Sicherung heißt nicht umsonst so 

Ich hatte ziemlich dasselbe Problem im letzten Haus in dem ich gewohnt habe. Eine neue Sicherung hat leider auch keine Abhilfe geschafft, bei dir hilfts vielleicht schon. In meinem Fall war die Elektrik aber ohnehin recht kurios. Für ein 225 qm Haus mit drei Etagen gerade mal drei (!) Sicherungen (Herd, Waschmaschine mal ausgeschlossen) sind schon nicht so der Burner. Da wars halt im gesamten Stockwerk dunkel wenn ich meinen Rechner anschalten wollte.


Gruß


----------

